
Everything is fine with JavaScript - mtmail
http://www.macwright.org/2016/10/04/everything-is-fine-with-javascript.html
======
ursus_bonum
"is the problem with the technology, or is it the unnamed antagonist with that
judgmental snark?"

Um yeah. I thought that was the point? No one seriously thinks it's
Javascript's fault that there are a lot of frameworks and stuff. It's the
culture around it.

